
The Downside to Cord-Cutting - prostoalex
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/14/technology/personaltech/the-downside-to-cord-cutting.html?smid=fb-nytimes&smtyp=cur&_r=0
======
wink
I have never lived in America nor am I an expert on channels there. But why
would you take this cheaper bundle with less channels and then complain about
channels missing? I thought "cord cutting" was usually used when people just
don't watch linear TV.

I am watching almost zero TV. Maybe a movie per month, usually more like 3-4
per year. I watched the EURO 2016 on the bigger screen (mostly) but I could've
used a web stream on a 24" instead of a 36" (at least I think my TV is
36"...). But then again I'm not paying anything (DVB-T) - so any channel I can
get is fine...

